# How do I remove mirror tint on back glass???



## Bourgeois37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anyone know how to remove what is a mirror paint on the back of my new tank? It's a 65g long aquarium, a friend had sitting around. Gave him a few bucks for it, cause I'd like to restore it. However there's some kind of mirror sheet or paint, that is not coming off by scraping. If I knew what the name, company or maker of it. That would help. I'm sure it can be done ( hopefully not by scraping lol ). 
Thanks,


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

MSR Mirror Silvering Remover Silver Strip sells msr to remove silvering.I think paint must be removed first. DIY say; remove paint with sharp new razor then muriatic acid(avail at hardware store{use with caution following directions}_.paint stripper will take paint off.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

I read a thread where a guy made a sump out of a mirror. Be careful with that muratic acid, it's rough on you even in good ventilation - N


----------



## Bourgeois37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, that was some work. The process worked really well with some patience. The mirror tinting was two layered, so paint striper and muriatic acid were needed. The hazing on the glass was by far the most difficult part of the restore. I had to remove layer after layer, to get to a thin enough layer for 600 grit paper sanding to finish. Tank looks great, and I also re-caulked the entire aquiaium. Although this is not a one day resto. The rest is fun and easy. Can't thank you enough for the advice and tips.


----------

